# looking for boucher



## taffy1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi all.
I'm looking for any information on a,
Ramon Walter Boucher,born in Penarth ,south wales. 20th feb 1932.
An apprentice with Reardon smiths, also sailed with shell, and we think one of his ships was the Oakridge?.his sea time was between 1950s and 60s
He sailed as 3rd and 2nd mate.
I have found a seaman's pouch for a P BOUCHER of the same DOB, R411557, but i dont know if this is him?. AS its different initials
He did jump ship in Oz, then sailed back to the UK. this would be in the S early S.
He married a Cardiff girl in the S.not sure of the date.
the reason for the search is that his daughter would like to know a bit more about him.as he was divorced when she was a little girl.
he died on the Th June 06, in Kawerau NZ.
she knows he was a jack the lad kind of man. any help would be gratefully received.
best wishes Geoff


----------



## raybroad (Dec 31, 2012)

As a junior engineer i sailed on the s.s. dallas city in1953.Captain boucher and his wife were on board at this time. I beleive Captain Boucher was from Rhiwbina Cardiff. I wonder if there is any connection with your quest.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Taffy, when I was a 15 year old, just before I went to sea, I was madly in love with a Jean Boucher who lived in Clifton St., Cardiff (I lived in Broadway). Jean had a brother a couple of years older than me who, I seem to remember, was either at sea or in training. I was born in 1934, so it could have been the same bloke.
The age would fit and it was the only Boucher I ever heard of. This won't be of any help to you and may just be an interesting coincidence.

Cheers

Taff


----------



## raybroad (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi tsell after submitting my reply to taffy regarding looking for boucher I read your reply with interest. In my cycling teenage days I visited clifton street and broadway where Reg Braddick had a cycling shop. Later on the Royal Oak. I hope taffy has some luck with looking for boucher. Icame from Whitchurch Cardiff originally. Good Luck. raybroad


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Ray. Amazing what turns up on this site!
Reg's shop was only a couple of doors from us and I spent many hours haunting it and Reg a champion racer got me into racing. He started the Ajax CC in Broadway.
I raced with the Tigers CC and one of my clubmates was Don Skene, a year or so younger than me, who's dad owned a cycle shop in Clifton St.
Don went on to compete successfully at the Empire Games and at a very young age, while I was at sea, he opened a cycle shop himself at Rumney, coincidentally near my uncle's shop.
Don and I raced together competing at Maindy Track and on the rollers on stage in the Capitol Cinema - my only claim to fame!
Incidentally Ray, do you remember the old Maindy Pool which was filled to make the Track? I think it was a former quarry which was full of water. As kids we played there ignoring parents' warnings as there had been a lot of drownings and horror stories circulated amongst us kids regarding monsters in the pool, which we firmly believed had no bottom. Those were the days!

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## terval (Oct 21, 2006)

*Boucher*

The only Boucher I knew was Captain D.W. Boucher on the Dallas City 1951 to 1952 . His wife met the ship in Sunderland with their daughter who was about 6 or 7 years old. As far as I remember he was a very sarcastic man although his wife was very nice. They lived in Rhiwbina. I was a first trip apprentice. The mate was Cross.
Best regards
Terry Thomas


----------



## raybroad (Dec 31, 2012)

*boucher-dallas city*

hi terval You are quite right. I was junior engineer on the Dallas City in 1953. Captain Boucher was indeed a difficult man as was the Chief Engineer Wardropper. On the plus side the rest of the crew were great. My first trip to sea and coming from Whitchurch Cardiff a stones throw from Rhiwbina (where Boucher came from had me thinking) but Ionly did the one trip on that ship before moving to Hungry Hains.


----------

